# Toasted Almond and Apple Relish



## ironchef (Nov 5, 2005)

*Toasted Almond and Apple Relish

Yield: Approx 1 1/2 cups*

*Ingredients*:

1/4 c. Sliced Almonds, slightly toasted in a pan
1 medium sized Apple, cut into 1/4" dice
1 small Red Onion, cut into 1/4" dice
2 tsp. Capers, rinsed and dried
2 Tbsp. minced Fresh Chervil
1 Tbsp. minced Fresh Mint
Juice from 1 Lemon
3 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper to taste

*Method*:

In a mixing bowl, combine the apples and lemon juice and toss so to prevent browning. Add the remaining ingredients and mix well. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve immediately or keep in the fridge for up to two hours before serving.


----------

